# Öffenlicher Bereich > Hobby, Freizeit, Sonstiges >  Eisenbahnfest Bahnbetriebswerk Weimar

## Enrico

Wir wollen schon viele Jahre mal das Fest besuchen, immer schwenkten wir umm wenn wir nur die Autos in der Umgebung sahen. Von überall her kommen immer die Fans von Eisenbahnen. Heute gaben wir uns einen Ruck und wollten nur kurz mal vorbeischauen. Daraus wurden 4 Stunden die wie im Flug vergingen. Man kann fast alles betreten, jede Lock besteigen und auch die ein oder andere Fahrt im Führerstand bewerkstelligen.

Auch wenn es Sawee noch nicht 100% gut geht, war es ein Besuch wert heute.


Ups, da war so viel Sonne, das ich nicht wirklich sah was ich da fotografierte.

----------


## Enrico

Dieses Jahr waren wir mal wieder bei besten Wetter.

----------

